# Really good article on the current realities of self-driving cars



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Lengthy, but well worth reading.
Don't hang up your driving gloves just yet!
"The Half-Life Of Danger: The Truth Behind The Tesla Model X Crash - The Drive"
https://apple.news/AiQeDVlsUT8uQUXDMx_pRmw


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Lengthy, but well worth reading.
> Don't hang up your driving gloves just yet!
> "The Half-Life Of Danger: The Truth Behind The Tesla Model X Crash - The Drive"
> https://apple.news/AiQeDVlsUT8uQUXDMx_pRmw


Thanks LFoW. Good article.

.


----------

